# Adcock and Shipley Bridgeport Mill



## binnaway (Mar 10, 2013)

Where would I find the serial number on a Adcock and Shipley Bridgeport mill. The number on the knee is 776 which does not relate to any lists.
It has a 2 speed three phase motor, a 42" x 9" table and what looks like and after market variable speed auto feed to the table. Needs a bilt TLC but is an honest older type machine with V type ram.

Regards

Garry


----------



## Richard King (Mar 10, 2013)

You can find the serial number on Bridgeport's on the operator side of the knee.  Crank the Y axis / saddle back and push the center way covers back and stamped into the casting is the serial number.  

I just did a small search and found the following.   I never had heard of a Bridgeport Adcock and Shipley, but here is the info.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6Ig7fhDVok 


http://www.answers.com/topic/bridgeport-machines-inc 


In the 1970s, Bridgeport purchased the Harig brand of surface grinders. Textron was also responsible for Bridgeport's first ​foray into the European market when it purchased Adcock & Shipley Ltd., a British manufacturing plant that was converted to build Bridgeport's machines. In 1986 the Adcock & Shipley's name was changed to Bridgeport Machines, Ltd.

Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/bridgeport-machines-inc#ixzz2N8x3SWfH​


----------



## binnaway (Mar 10, 2013)

I will try and post some photos

Garry




Richard King said:


> You can find the serial number on Bridgeport's on the operator side of the knee.  Crank the Y axis / saddle back and push the center way covers back and stamped into the casting is the serial number.
> 
> I just did a small search and found the following.   I never had heard of a Bridgeport Adcock and Shipley, but here is the info.
> 
> ...


----------



## sidecar580 (Mar 10, 2013)

The Adhock & Shipley machine were built in England. I believe the S.N. is on a tag on the door of the column. If I am correct the year of production is in the S.N. But I may be wrong.
JOHN


----------



## binnaway (Mar 10, 2013)

John

I will check next week when I am in the the fellows shop who is selling the mill

Garry



sidecar580 said:


> The Adhock & Shipley machine were built in England. I believe the S.N. is on a tag on the door of the column. If I am correct the year of production is in the S.N. But I may be wrong.
> JOHN


----------

